# Juice Defender



## Bendr0id (Sep 29, 2011)

Does anyone use Juice Defender on their Nexus? I used it for a little while on my Bionic and was very satisfied with it until I found out it was some of the cause for the signal losses I was experiencing. Has anyone found that it helps at all with the battery life on their device?


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Bendr0id said:


> Does anyone use Juice Defender on their Nexus? I used it for a little while on my Bionic and was very satisfied with it until I found out it was some of the cause for the signal losses I was experiencing. Has anyone found that it helps at all with the battery life on their device?


Use the search function. There's already at least two other threads about this app.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Check out this thread

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/16103-poll-juicedefender/page__p__412879__hl__+juice%20+defender__fromsearch__1#entry412879


----------



## Bendr0id (Sep 29, 2011)

Sorry. I did use the search function, but from a mobile device and for some reason it would not pull up anything. Thanks for the quick responses and link though.


----------



## allcity187 (Aug 1, 2011)

I installed juice defender about 2 weeks ago, I was on Rootzboat v6.1 and after I installed this app everything was good until I woke up the next morning and I lost my 4G. I rebooted my phone and I lost data all together. It would take like 15 mins just to get 3g. I did a restore to a old back up and I lost 3g. So to get my data back I installed stock 4.0.4 with new radios, now I have data back.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BDWilliams85 (Feb 29, 2012)

I can't get juice defender ultimate to do, anyone else have this error?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

BDWilliams85 said:


> I can't get juice defender ultimate to do, anyone else have this error?


Wipe Data/Cache for the Play Store and try again.


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

FWIW...
IMO juice defender is useless. If i'm not actually using my phone it sleeps like a baby. So what's the point of turning my data off when my screen isn't on? It might save me like 2 or 3% over a few hours. Whenever I did use the app, sometimes it would take up to like 10 seconds to turn my data on, and my data signal bars would be grey for like 20 seconds. It was just annoying to me.

edit: i made a typo


----------



## Axium (Jan 21, 2012)

I really liked the data switching. Its a good concept. Turn my data off further from using my battery? Sounds awesome. Implementation didn't go so well for me though. It was causing up to nearly 200 wakelocks per charging cycle for me... youch. I bought the juicedefender ultimate, too... tried the free version and thought the paid would do me better.. is anyone else getting a ton of wakelocks due to using this app?

Sent from my DROID using Tapatalk


----------



## BDWilliams85 (Feb 29, 2012)

miketoasty said:


> Wipe Data/Cache for the Play Store and try again.


Still doesn't work :-(


----------



## BDWilliams85 (Feb 29, 2012)

Also reflashed the gapps zip after wipeing cache and dilvek cache


----------

